# Databases > Data Warehousing - CMN_1117 : ERROR: Could not allocate space in file

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by Visitor V Sagar* 

We are facing this error. CMN_1117 : ERROR: Could not allocate space in file [/opt/informatica/PowerCenter8.1.1/server/infa_shared/Cache/PMLKUP2066_8S32.dat].Can anyone suggest change in any parameters will work.. The table we are looking up is fact table

Thanks Sagar

----------


## sanghala

> *Question asked by Visitor V Sagar* 
> 
> We are facing this error. CMN_1117 : ERROR: Could not allocate space in file [/opt/informatica/PowerCenter8.1.1/server/infa_shared/Cache/PMLKUP2066_8S32.dat].Can anyone suggest change in any parameters will work.. The table we are looking up is fact table
> 
> Thanks Sagar


Increase the INDEX & CACHE size...
This will solve your problem..

----------


## sanghala

> *Question asked by Visitor V Sagar* 
> 
> We are facing this error. CMN_1117 : ERROR: Could not allocate space in file [/opt/informatica/PowerCenter8.1.1/server/infa_shared/Cache/PMLKUP2066_8S32.dat].Can anyone suggest change in any parameters will work.. The table we are looking up is fact table
> 
> Thanks Sagar


Increase the *INDEX & CACHE* size...
This will solve your problem..

----------


## Sadha

hi,

Hope this would help u to solve the issue

As per the log entries ... I would suggest to do the following 
[1] Increase the Index and data cache size. 
[2] Check out the space in the file directory. 

Lookup with cachce size set to auto always failed for us after 100000 treated 
rows. Informatica told us, it was a bug and provided us with a patch 
You 've got to contact Informatica for the patch 
or disable the auto cache size and calculate it (both cache size) if you can't 
wait for the patch. 

regards
Sadha :Smile:

----------

